# Wolf in Bessemer.. Owner says it HAPPENED.



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Mathewsboy said:


> Well, I was wondering, because they CLOSED my last post about it, calling me a TROLL, liar and that i'm just trying to stir trouble..
> 
> Wolves should not be in the middle of a CITY taking deer down.. Next it'll be a kid...



Well what was the deer doing in the middle of a CITY? They shouldn't be there either. Yet we keep encroaching on and destroying their habitat so they encroach on ours. Seems only natural that wolves would then go where their food sources are.

Besides...I don't think wolves like humans...too gamey for them mabye


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Mathewsboy said:


> Yeah, but in DOWNTOWN Bessemer, in a Parking Lot next to MAIN ST?
> 
> Thats crazy


Remember the story going around a year or two ago about the mountain lion chasing a deer across the ice on Sunday Lake in "downtown" Wakefield in the middle of the day?

The anti-hunting conspiracy must have quashed that one, too. 

-na


----------



## Pauly3511 (Jan 16, 2006)

to say next it will be a kid, is a little far fetched.b


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Pauly3511 said:


> to say next it will be a kid, is a little far fetched.b


Especially considering the almost total lack of deaths by wolf throughout American history - most of which featured much higher wolf populations.

-- 
lp


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I missed the first post so I'm not sure what the issue is but being familiar with that area and the surrounding area, what's not to believe? I have seen several wolves in that area in the past and I'm sure when they are hungry they will eat. I have shot deer in the past and I have seen wolves appear almost as fast as the deer hit the ground, the gun shot being almost like a dinner bell?


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Trout King said:


> It's nature, wolves need to eat too.


No disputing that. In fact that is the point. Not to many people would mind hav'in wolves around if they didn't need to eat.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> Remember where we're talking about here. Not too many 7-11's in the U.P. - wrong kind of Indians. :lol:


Moron I dunno....I think I would love a 7-11 on the rez...


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

2tundras said:


> Moron I dunno....I think I would love a 7-11 on the rez...


The local craps tables are the only place you're going to find any of those in the near future.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

pescadero said:


> Especially considering the almost total lack of deaths by wolf throughout American history - most of which featured much higher wolf populations.
> 
> --
> lp


we have vary liddle documentation in the usa bout wolves killn people but if ya look at history of other places they have in some cases eaten close ta a hundred kids from villages before


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Big50blaster said:


> we have vary liddle documentation in the usa bout wolves killn people but if ya look at history of other places they have in some cases eaten close ta a hundred kids from villages before


I've done LOTS of researching - and all I've found about mass wolf killings of humans has been inaccurate bogus anti-wolf propoganda. If you have something that isn't completely spurious, I'd love to see it.

-- 
lp


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Big50blaster said:


> we have vary liddle documentation in the usa bout wolves killn people but if ya look at history of other places *they have in some cases eaten close ta a hundred kids from villages before*


Yep, but that is *NO WHERE NEAR* the numbers of kids eaten by the Boogey Man every year. Seriously, we need a commission to get to the bottom of this. Good thing we've got Big50 to ferret out the gory details. And don't get me started on Zombies. The data is astounding...


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

I quote below from the Alaskae Denali management plan at url:
http://wildlife.state.co.us/NR/rdonlyres/8B85FC8D-690F-4E52-90DF-CE44BCFF21F8/0/DenaliWolfhuman81203.pdf

"Since 1900, there have been a total of 273 attacks by wolves in all
of Europe (> 80% by rabid wolves), resulting in 27 deaths. Combined
reports from India, Afghanistan, Iran, China, and Russia yield a total
of 1,579 attacks (70% by rabid wolves) resulting in 539 deaths. 
In North America, 19 attacks by presumably healthy wolves were confirmed
in the 20 th century (McNay 2002a), none of which resulted in death,
whereas 6 attacks by confirmed rabid wolves were documented
(1900-1950s), resulting in two deaths.


In India there have been some serious cases. The wolf trust report
give an interesting fact:

It notes. "In Bihar State sixty out of 80 children from 63 villages
were attacked and killed by wolves from 1993 to 1995." from
http://www.wolftrust.org.uk/a-wkp5-linnell-results.html


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Big50blaster said:


> I quote below from the Alaskae Denali management plan at url:
> http://wildlife.state.co.us/NR/rdonlyres/8B85FC8D-690F-4E52-90DF-CE44BCFF21F8/0/DenaliWolfhuman81203.pdf
> 
> "Since 1900, there have been a total of 273 attacks by wolves in all
> ...


I stand corrected, mostly. It would have been nice to see some more info on the Bihar villages. 80 children seems to be an enormous figure, especially considering the extent to which it differs from the figures in North America and elsewhere. I'm not suggesting the figure is made up (Wolftrust seems to be pro-wolf) but would be interested in just exactly how that could come about. I also would be inclined to be skeptical towards anyone who pointed to that example as proof that wolves are about to start eating our children in the UP. Regardless, I admit that I thought your claim regarding "close ta a hundred kids" was probably a tad far-fetched. My apologies.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I have to question the validity of reports from many of those counties outside of Europe and North America. Sticking to European and North American reports, _greater_ than 80% of attacks were from rabid wolves in Europe. Of those 27 deaths, how many were from contracting rabies? Probably most if not all. In North America, 19 attacks by _presumably_ healthy wolves. Another 6 by rabid wolves resulting in two deaths. What it doesn't say is those attacks were over 50 years ago and there have been no attacks in the last 50 years up until last year. To put that in perspective, in that same time frame, 71 people were killed by grizzlies, 16 by mountain lions and 15-20 _per year_ are killed by dogs.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Big50blaster said:


> It notes. "In Bihar State sixty out of 80 children from 63 villages
> were attacked and killed by wolves from 1993 to 1995." from
> http://www.wolftrust.org.uk/a-wkp5-linnell-results.html


80 attacks. 60 deaths. 63 different villages over a 2 year span. In an area with over 9 million people.

Or about 1 death per village every 2 years... and there is some debate about what percentage of those deaths are truly attributable to wolves as local officials have alternatively blamed:

wolves
Pakistanis
Werewolves

...and here is a quote from the grandfather of one of the victims:

Ram Lakhan Panday, who drove a truck in Calcutta for 50 years before retiring to his native village, said: ``As long as officials pressure us to say it was a wolf, we'll say it was a wolf. But we have seen this thing with our own eyes. It is not a wolf; it is a human being.''

-- 
lp


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

M1Garand said:


> I have to question the validity of reports from many of those counties outside of Europe and North America. Sticking to European and North American reports, _greater_ than 80% of attacks were from rabid wolves in Europe. Of those 27 deaths, how many were from contracting rabies? Probably most if not all. In North America, 19 attacks by _presumably_ healthy wolves. Another 6 by rabid wolves resulting in two deaths. What it doesn't say is those attacks were over 50 years ago and there have been no attacks in the last 50 years up until last year. To put that in perspective, in that same time frame, 71 people were killed by grizzlies, 16 by mountain lions and 15-20 _per year_ are killed by dogs.


I would say the Indian wolf data is definitely suspect.

--
lp


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

....about havin weopons?

Some of these here 3rd world countries is ran by dick tators. the poor common people, villagers, aint got nothin to protect themselves.

Dick tator doesn't want his people able to fight back so weopons is illegal. 

I has read and seen documenterys where people sleep high in trees to stay away from the beasts that eat them.

I aint sayin all wolf killin reports is true, but we forget how great our country is by havin gun rights.

picture yourself in a grass hut at night.... with no electric lights... and no weopons....this has a tendency to change yer perspective on how many still live

baby lambs in a pen....or human babies in a grass hut....not much difference

God Bless The USA!


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

If it is not hard to believe a dog or mountain lion would kill a person why is it so hard to believe a wolf would.

Sorry, but I get the feeling there are other agendas involved here then actually determining if a wolf would ever attack a person.

It is very simple. The wolf has long ago reached the point where it should be a managed species and not a protected speceis. The only reason it is not is political and not scientific.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I went to a Halloween party once as a dick tator! :evil: :yikes:


And on that note, everyone have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

yooperkenny said:


> I went to a Halloween party once as a dick tator! :evil: :yikes:quote]
> 
> You really really really really need to get outa the yoop man, your starting to lose it.


----------

